# Problema equipo SONY  HCD-X86 no lee CD



## peckamp (Mar 30, 2009)

repare toda la mecanica, carro, correas engranajes, esta bien sincronizado; el problema en cuestion es que no hace la lectura del cd.-
lector nuevo.-cinta de conexion nueva.- tensiones bien.-
Por favor si alguien conoce esta falla le agradeceria información; desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## djpusse (Jun 13, 2009)

hola peckamp le desoldaste al lector nuevo la proteccion contra estatica¿?

revisa el motor que hace girar el cd medilo con el tester deberia tener entre 11 y 16 ohm de ser que tiene mas o menos cambiarlo

porque cambiaste el lector¿?


----------

